# Extreme tyre wear on a Tacx trainer.



## StarFox (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, I've pretty new to road racing and I recently got a Tacx Swing trainer (here's a pic: https://www.bikeandrun.co.uk/bikeshop/images/tacx/T1460.jpg) and I rode around 20 minutes and happened to look behind and there was a shower of tiny rubber pieces behind the rear wheel. The machine tore up the wheel like nothing I've ever seen. It basically took around 0.7mm off the wheel making a flat surface. 

I checked the brakes that they weren't slightly on (knowing that can cause wear), but it was fine. I changed the settings of the trainer to the point where the bike wheel touched the trainer flywheel only slightly (making even the toughest setting feel pretty weak and pathetic) but to no avail. I tried upping the pressure of the tyre against the flywheel also but the same crappy results every time with a load of tyre wear.:mad2: Additionally I checked there was no skipping of the tyre on the surface but this only occured at the weakest settings and produced the least tyre wear but still pretty heavy wear at that.:cryin: 

My first thought was to send the piece of crap back but I figured since I've never had one before I was just doing something wrong. Can anybody help me and point out what is wrong and why there is tire wear?

I might add that I use a road bike (Giant SCR1) with just the basic cheap Kenda road tyres I got with it.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

I would say not tight enough.
Also get a cheap set of training tires...


----------



## paskyhawk (Apr 16, 2007)

*Training tire*

I use the Tacx training tire with the Tacx Fortius trainer, 20% grade and no problems. If you use a road tire set it to about 80 psi with heavy pressure against the roller. That will be a lot of drag but you don't care because your not racing against other riders like the Fortius. My wife had one tire, I can’t remember what brand, and it melted wile she was using it on the trainer. It’s the start of training season, get a training tire, especially if you have a spare wheel you can keep it on.

Rich


----------



## StarFox (Sep 16, 2007)

*thanks*

I thought I had it pretty tight to start with but I followed your advice and yes, it just wasn't tight enough. Now there is no wear but I pretty much need a new back tyre as it's bald, as well as some cheap training tyres you advised. That's what I get (and deserve) for not observing the laws of physics.

Thanks both of you. :thumbsup: Sorry for having dumbed down the forum with such an amateurish question, but I really appreciate your help.


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

Buy this if you have a spare wheel. No wear whatsoever. Regular road tyres will always wear fast on any trainer. More pressure will reduce wear. But they will still wear more than you would want them to.

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=Y2007



StarFox said:


> I thought I had it pretty tight to start with but I followed your advice and yes, it just wasn't tight enough. Now there is no wear but I pretty much need a new back tyre as it's bald, as well as some cheap training tyres you advised. That's what I get (and deserve) for not observing the laws of physics.
> 
> Thanks both of you. :thumbsup: Sorry for having dumbed down the forum with such an amateurish question, but I really appreciate your help.


----------



## BikeGeek (Mar 19, 2005)

Something you can do next season is keep a few of the tires that you don't trust on the road anymore either because of large tread cuts or wearing thin and just use them on the trainer. where they can't strand you.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

You stated that your bike came with pretty cheap tires to begin with. Rather than buying a set of training tires and also a new rear tire to replace your slightly flattened one, try this: Buy a set of good quality tires to use next season and sacrifice your current tires on the trainer. Next winter use up the last of the life in your summer tires then put on a dedicated training tire like those made by Tacx or Continental. You'll save more money in the long run that way.


----------



## looken (Sep 7, 2004)

*Old Tires Are Fine*

Have you considered that the bike may be moving or not setting square on the trainer? Just a thought. I use an old steel Trek frame built up only enough for the trainer....no brakes, old fork, etc. I run an old kevlar belted, wire bead Michelin that I used to use for early season rides. I inflate it to it's maximum rated pressure and set up the Fortius as specified. I also have a small fan blowing on the tire and roller when I ride. I figure it couldn't hurt to keep the resistance unit cool. As for the tire, no problems other than the rubber got burnished from time to time. When that happens, I wipe the roller clean with lacquer thinner and scuff the tire with 60 grit sand paper. Good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Not to hijack this thread, but would any nicks or scratches in the portion of the wheel that touches the bike tire affect wear at all?


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

RkFast said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but would any nicks or scratches in the portion of the wheel that touches the bike tire affect wear at all?


I think you lost me. When you say "wheel", do you meant the roller?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

yup. Roller.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Caring for nicked roller*

I don't know how you could have gotten nicks in the steel. However, they can be reduced by a very fine file and probablt eliminated with # 330 steel prep/finishing paper (the black sandpaper). If it's still too rough go to 400 or 500.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

oily666 said:


> I don't know how you could have gotten nicks in the steel. However, they can be reduced by a very fine file and probablt eliminated with # 330 steel prep/finishing paper (the black sandpaper). If it's still too rough go to 400 or 500.


...and thats exactly what I did!

Thanks.


----------

